# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Gurbetçi Türkler >  ABD'yi karıştıran Türk doktor!

## bozok

*ABD'yi karıştıran sözler!* 



*Türk doktor ‘Kürtaj meme kanseri riskini artırıyor’ dedi, ABD karıştı!*

*29.07.2009 / VATAN DIş HABERLER* 


ABD’DE en büyük siyasi çekişme alanlarından kürtaj bir Türk doktorun araştırması nedeniyle yeniden fırtınalar kopardı. Tartışmanın fitilini ise Türkiye’nin meme kanseri konusunda en önde gelen uzmanlarından İstanbul Tıp Fakültesi ile Florence Nightingale Hastanesi doktoru Prof. Dr. Vahit üzmen’in araştırması yaktı. üzmen, İstanbul Tıp Fakültesi ve ABD’deki Magee Kadın Hastalıkları Hastanesi uzmanlarıyla birlikte yaptığı araştırma sonucu kürtaj olan kadınlarda meme kanseri riskinin yüzde 66 yükseldiğini öne sürdü. Araştırma sonuçları, dünyanın en prestijli bilim dergilerinden World Journal of Surgical Oncology dergisi ile birçok bilimsel yayında yer aldı. Kürtaj karşıtı ABD medyası ve Katolik Haber Ajansı araştırmayı *“Bakın gördünüz mü! Kürtaj olursanız meme kanserine davetiye çıkarırsınız”* diye haberleştirince kıyamet koptu.

Liberal medya ise buna üzmen’i yalanlayarak yanıt verdi. Gazeteler üzmen’in araştırmada* ‘hile’* yaptığını öne sürerken ABD’ nin önde gelen meme kanseri uzmanlarından New York üniversitesi’nden Prof. Joel Brind ’in görüşlerine yer verdi. Brind *“üzmen bu araştırmada ’kasıtlı seçim’ dediğimiz yöntemi kullanarak yanlış bir sonuca ulaşmış. Bu araştırmada sadece hastane ve kliniklerde yatan hastalar incelenmiş. Modern dünyada kadınlar kürtaj sonrası küçük rahatsızlıklar dışında hastaneye pek gitmiyor”* yorumunu yaptı. Gazeteler de *“Herhalde Türk doktor 2003’te yayınlanan ABD Ulusal Kanser Enstitüsü ve Dünya Sağlık ürgütü bildirilerinden haberdar değil”* diye yazdı. DSü’ye ve ABD Kanser Enstitüsü’ nün geçmişteki araştırmaları kürtaj ile meme kanseri riski arasında hiçbir bağlantı olmadığını öne sürmüştü. Kürtaj karşıtı basın ise *“İşlerine gelmeyince bilim adamlarını dürüst olmamakla suçluyorlar”* diyerek Prof. Dr. Vahit üzmen’i savundu. 


*TüRK DOKTOR üZMEN:*

*Bu araştırmayı 4 yılda yaptık* 

Prof. Vahit üzmen, VATAN’a konuştu: *“üncelikle kürtaj yaptırmak meme kanseri riskini yüzde 66 değil yüzde 53 artırıyor. Bu tartışma normal. Ancak biz Türk kadınları üzerinde araştırma yaptık. Bu tür araştırmaların sonuçları kesin ve katı değildir. Başka bir ülkede yapıldığında farklı sonuçlar çıkabilir. Ancak unu-tulmaması gereken bir konu var. Bu araştırma dünyanın en önemli dergilerinden World Journal of Surgical Oncology’de yayınlandı. Onlar bizim sonuçlarımızı inceledi ve yayınlandı. Bu araştırmayı 2002-2006 arasında İstanbul üniversitesi üapa Tıp Fakültesi’nde yaptık. Araştırmamız 3.659 kadın üzerinde yapıldı. Bu kadınlardan 1.492’si meme kanseri hastasıydı. 2.167 kadın ise kontrol amaçlı gelen meme kanseri has- tası olmayanlardı. Bu iki grup arasındaki parametreleri karşılaştırdık.”*

*EN İYİ ARAşTIRMA üDüLü SAHİBİ*

Meme kanseri konusunda yazı dizileri hazırlayan ve Türk basınının meme kanseri için en çok başvurduğu uzmanlardan olan Doktor Vahit üzmen, İstanbul Tıp Fakültesi’ni 1978 yılında birinci olarak bitirmiş. üzmen’in aralarında 2003 yılında aldığı VII. Ulusal Meme Hastalıkları En İyi Araştırma üdülü ve *“Meme Kanseri Erken Tanı ve Tarama Projesi”*yle kazandığı 2008 *Roche Grand üdülü*’nün de olduğu çok sayıda ödülü var.

...

----------

